# Newbies trying to be a business owner.



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Fueling up a few minutes ago and this guy walks up to me and asks if I'd like to cut some lawns for him after looking at our equipment. 

I looked at his 1995 Toyota SR5, home lite hand held blower, curved shaft weed eater and his toro lawn mower. I said no not really. Too busy. He said he's just landed on a gold mine making $25 a recut on bank owned homes. It's fun and I get to take photos. 

Normally I wouldn't say anything but since I'm in a caring mood. I schooled him for a few minutes and showed him what the siblings are paying me for recuts, 3 times what he gets them for. He said he's just doing things till the union painting jobs pick back up so he can get his $68 per hour back. LOL

I


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2012)

Everybody starts somewhere. I give him credit for trying


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Everybody starts somewhere. I give him credit for trying


So do I. I just don't like seeing people being taken advantage of.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> So do I. I just don't like seeing people being taken advantage of.


I say let them fail. If people are too stupid to realize they are screwing themselves let them. More work for me to clean up later.


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

No one ever succeeded without some temporary defeat. Everyone has failed on the way to their goals at some point. I wouldn't say they are stupid I would say they are determined. 

I started with a bolens lawn tractor and homelite **** as well. Now? Custom built trailers and trucks. All cash no financing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

Friend of mine started out with a Ford Ranger, pushmower, weedeater and hand tools. This is his website http://voltlandscaping.com/index.cfm
He employs at least 30 men, has 4 F-350 4X4 1-ton dumps, couple Kodiaks, all salesmen drive Ford Rangers for estimates, numerous enclosed trailers, dump trailers, landscaping trailers, several bobcats, couple mini-ex's, loaders, backhoes and several tandems. All Rob does is drive around giving estimates, checking on jobs and making deals on real estate. He has gotten into buying apartment complexes, rental homes and other real estate investments.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

oteroproperties said:


> No one ever succeeded without some temporary defeat. Everyone has failed on the way to their goals at some point. I wouldn't say they are stupid I would say they are determined.
> 
> I started with a bolens lawn tractor and homelite **** as well. Now? Custom built trailers and trucks. All cash no financing.


While that is true. I also know this fellow is headed for doom at $25 a cut. When I started I was getting $125 initial minimums and $65 recurs from FAS. Operating costs at this time are much higher than it was in 2003. 

I could see this man was a hard worker. He had his wife and 4 year old in the truck on his way to do a job. He isn't insured and is an accident waiting to happen. I think I did the right thing. The tools he had wouldn't last 3 weeks. Most who have never run a business or have done this for a living don't know the difference between home light and echo. I did my part to ensure this father and husband isn't taken advantage of.


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

Im with ya. I see them sometimes and I think the same thing but i don't know their circumstances so I try to give them the benefit of the doubt. It's just a more compassionate way of thinking.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

I think you did the right thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

Why is it we all seem to know EX-P&P contractors who have lost their families/homes/trucks/equipment because they invested most of their livelyhood in the P&P dream?

We all know why and these service companies don't care! I had the very same experience at the gas pumps Monday but this guy lost it ALL when the HUD company changed hands and never paid the last 60-90 days worth of invoices.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Not all of the turtles make it off the beach.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

Why is it, these union guys have no problem lowballing and working under the table ion someone else's industry?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

LOL. That should be a whole new thread.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> While that is true. I also know this fellow is headed for doom at $25 a cut. When I started I was getting $125 initial minimums and $65 recurs from FAS. Operating costs at this time are much higher than it was in 2003.
> 
> I could see this man was a hard worker. He had his wife and 4 year old in the truck on his way to do a job. He isn't insured and is an accident waiting to happen. I think I did the right thing. The tools he had wouldn't last 3 weeks. Most who have never run a business or have done this for a living don't know the difference between home light and echo. I did my part to ensure this father and husband isn't taken advantage of.


Guess Im slow on the uptake. What did you do?


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

SMART BUSINESS

I have been making ends meet at $25 per cut for 4 yrs! Sure, I dont go out and blow money like I used to, but it is what it is! Not going to get rich. Smart business ethics go a long way! Fully insured, 2010 F250, 52" Exmark, 36" Exmark, all Stihl Hand tools,Blowers. I fit 5 days into 3, saves around $100.00 per week in fuel, work 3 long days, take 2 off. Cut 25 to 30 a day. $625 to $750 Daily. Subtract $60 for fuel, $50 (Big cushion) for Insurance, equiptment, and $120 labor. $395 to $520 Take home daily. ( Before taxes. ) And due to expences taxes are minimal if any! 

So im happy working 3 days a week and making well over $1000.00 weekly. If you are smart you can make it work! As for the other 2 days a week, Im usually looking for more work, or turning away work for lowball offers.

I have tried signing up with almost ever national and have had no luck! So you are left taking what you get (if you can be profitable). 

For the record, $25.00 is the lowest I will go, (NO PHOTO UPLOADING OR PCR'S) and sometimes make more for over allowables, debris,etc. I have turned down the $15.00 to $20.00 offers, knowing they cannot be profitable! 

IF YOU CANNOT LIVE ON $1000.00 WEEKLY, YOU HAVE OTHER PROBLEMS!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

$1,000 a week is a good SALARY, if you have aspirations about growing your business operating accounts, income investements, retirement accounts, that is hard to do on $52,000 a year.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

JDRM said:


> SMART BUSINESS
> 
> I have been making ends meet at $25 per cut for 4 yrs! Sure, I dont go out and blow money like I used to, but it is what it is! Not going to get rich. Smart business ethics go a long way! Fully insured, 2010 F250, 52" Exmark, 36" Exmark, all Stihl Hand tools,Blowers. I fit 5 days into 3, saves around $100.00 per week in fuel, work 3 long days, take 2 off. Cut 25 to 30 a day. $625 to $750 Daily. Subtract $60 for fuel, $50 (Big cushion) for Insurance, equiptment, and $120 labor. $395 to $520 Take home daily. ( Before taxes. ) And due to expences taxes are minimal if any!
> 
> ...


Nothing about that sounds smart. To me, it sounds like you are your own employee.

How much money is your company making? What are you paying your employees?

I would have an EXTREMELY hard time time (actually wouldn't be able to do it) if I only took in 1k a week considering my payroll alone is over that. If my payroll wasn't that, my insurances sure take care of the rest.

I am sure that my definition making money is different than yours. We started and finished a roofing project yesterday where my costs were $4100. The home owner was charged $6400. Guess what, I didn't make $2300. There are things like overhead expenses, then company profit, then your salary that all get taken out.

I think you would be better of being an employee of a successful company to learn how it is done.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Nothing about that sounds smart. To me, it sounds like you are your own employee.
> 
> How much money is your company making? What are you paying your employees?
> 
> ...


I agree, but I believe he meant he clears a grand a week for himself.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

Jaws said:


> I agree, but I believe he meant he clears a grand a week for himself.


Yeah. I didn't see in there anywhere for all overhead expenses or company profit.

To each their own.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

Jaws said:


> I agree, but I believe he meant he clears a grand a week for himself.


Imagine what he would clear if he held out and charged $40.00 lawn,he would be clearing 2 grand a week.

Most business owners forgot to include there overhead.

Gas,Insurance,payroll,insurance,kitty fund for equipment repair,insurance,


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

MKM, If I held out I would be making $0! I have been trying everything to make better money! Trust me. Who in their right mind wouldnt. But I did include my overhead, with cushion in my numbers.

BAM BAM, read it again, I broke it down for you! just cause your payroll is high dosent mean everyone else's is? I am in the field everyday due to lack of work, I will not sit home and do nothing while I pay others to go out and work, I work for mine! I have only 1 employee at $10.00 an hr. He is covered under workers comp also. With all the drive time in between jobs I think $10.00 is fair. I use paychex for payroll and WC. If I had more work I may have a need for higher payroll, but that is not the case. I do clear $1000.00 a week for myself, I am a 1 owner company, me, usually 300 to 400 goes into company account weekly, after all expences, and it has been adding up for some time. Thank you for your advice, but im doing just fine. And have been for 4 yrs. in this business. 

I have 2 rental properties, paid for in cash. And 1 im living in, paid in cash. So 2 incomes on properties, and no house pymnt. 

I am confident in what I do, and it exceeds this industry, the point I was trying to make was that I make profit at $25 a lawn, and if you cant, your doing things wrong! I would be thankfull at an oppurtunity to make more! I am in Michigan, Detroit area! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Nothing about that sounds smart. To me, it sounds like you are your own employee.
> 
> How much money is your company making? What are you paying your employees?
> 
> ...


My payrole is more than a 1k a week too. is why I do not do $25 or $35 lawn cuts ,no profit in it!


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> My payrole is more than a 1k a week too. is why I do not do $25 or $35 lawn cuts ,no profit in it!



My payroll is 350 to 400 weekly, 1 part time employee at $10.00hr


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

JDRM said:


> MKM, If I held out I would be making $0! I have been trying everything to make better money! Trust me. Who in their right mind wouldnt. But I did include my overhead, with cushion in my numbers.
> 
> BAM BAM, read it again, I broke it down for you! just cause your payroll is high dosent mean everyone else's is? I am in the field everyday due to lack of work, I will not sit home and do nothing while I pay others to go out and work, I work for mine! I have only 1 employee at $10.00 an hr. He is covered under workers comp also. With all the drive time in between jobs I think $10.00 is fair. I use paychex for payroll and WC. If I had more work I may have a need for higher payroll, but that is not the case. I do clear $1000.00 a week for myself, I am a 1 owner company, me, usually 300 to 400 goes into company account weekly, after all expences, and it has been adding up for some time. Thank you for your advice, but im doing just fine. And have been for 4 yrs. in this business.
> 
> ...


being in detroit mi you pro. can mow alot of yards in a single day. out here were I am nothing is close most of are time in spent driving. Normal day for my lawn guy is 200 to 275 miles a day and mows between 7 and 9 yards. I think this is the problems. these companies seem to thinks that we all can do for the same price.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

I have to say- I don't think it's a bad thing. 

The owner of this company started with a carpet cleaning machine on his back- a small car and a desire. He used to go door to door and clean carpets. Now they use his house as a Film Location.

He's done pretty good, I think. 

It takes balls to start a business and go for the golden ring in any economy- let alone the disaster we have now. 

I hope that they are smart, make good decisions- and build their business- who knows- maybe we will all be working for them in a couple of years- and jealous of the guy's (or ladies) new Porsche, wondering why they have it and we don't. 

We all started somewhere. :thumbsup:


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Payroll and price of lawn cuts really have no relation. I would do $25-$30 lawn cuts with a payroll of $1k, if I was doing 100-200 a week...


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> being in detroit mi you pro. can mow alot of yards in a single day. out here were I am nothing is close most of are time in spent driving. Normal day for my lawn guy is 200 to 275 miles a day and mows between 7 and 9 yards. I think this is the problems. these companies seem to thinks that we all can do for the same price.


EXACTLY!! We do 25 to 30 daily.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

JDRM said:


> EXACTLY!! We do 25 to 30 daily.


can`t be done were im at the most I have been able to do in a day is 14, I start at daylight to dark. 

In a large city were things are closer together I can see were you can that may yards.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

nice truck!! if you look real fast, youll think its mine !!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

JDRM said:


> EXACTLY!! We do 25 to 30 daily.


Our Record in AZ was 48 by a crew in a day. From 5am-8pm during summer. Average was 23-26 per day


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Our Record in AZ was 48 by a crew in a day. From 5am-8pm during summer. Average was 23-26 per day


Wow!
I've had days of nothing but driving down the highway here in Montana & haven't even driven past that many houses!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Wow!
> I've had days of nothing but driving down the highway here in Montana & haven't even driven past that many houses!


If you had a million tract neighborhoods like we do, you would. Lol. Most that we've done in Utah was 26. Las Vegas we did 42. In Hawaii we've done 24 as the record.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> If you had a million tract neighborhoods like we do, you would. Lol. Most that we've done in Utah was 26. Las Vegas we did 42. In Hawaii we've done 24 as the record.


With one crew (2 man), our record in Mi is 32, in Florida 29.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2012)

Crawdad said:


> Why is it, these union guys have no problem lowballing and working under the table ion someone else's industry?


People very rarely care about the integrity of an industry they are not related to. He is a painter, and cares about the union that supports his interests. He does not stop to think that with or without a union, most industrieshave an integrity threshold for compensation and expectations.

I wish people well, and respect hard work. But taking shortcuts only kills your own shot at keeping your own integrity in things great and small. I tell people all the time, if you are just getting started, you already missed it. I really do believe that applies to 98% percent of the people coming on this board as newbies. So I offer them the best advise I can.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2012)

Crawdad said:


> Why is it, these union guys have no problem lowballing and working under the table ion someone else's industry?





thanohano44 said:


> If you had a million tract neighborhoods like we do, you would. Lol. Most that we've done in Utah was 26. Las Vegas we did 42. In Hawaii we've done 24 as the record.


Yo man you do Hawaii? So do we. We should talk. I think we may be the only two people out there.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

who has'nt been screwed in this business at least once????


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2012)

d+jhomeservices said:


> who has'nt been screwed in this business at least once????


People who sign up to do $25 recuts.....otherwise they'd never take the chance!


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

mt 1 of the biggest only pays 30 recuts and people still do it,yes its cheap,might work for some depending area they service,but at 1 time or another we've all been screwed on a check or something.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

JDRM said:


> MKM, If I held out I would be making $0! I have been trying everything to make better money! Trust me. Who in their right mind wouldnt. But I did include my overhead, with cushion in my numbers.
> 
> BAM BAM, read it again, I broke it down for you! just cause your payroll is high dosent mean everyone else's is? I am in the field everyday due to lack of work, I will not sit home and do nothing while I pay others to go out and work, I work for mine! I have only 1 employee at $10.00 an hr. He is covered under workers comp also. With all the drive time in between jobs I think $10.00 is fair. I use paychex for payroll and WC. If I had more work I may have a need for higher payroll, but that is not the case. I do clear $1000.00 a week for myself, I am a 1 owner company, me, usually 300 to 400 goes into company account weekly, after all expences, and it has been adding up for some time. Thank you for your advice, but im doing just fine. And have been for 4 yrs. in this business.
> 
> ...







Come on man, you sound like you know what you are doing until the last statement in red highlight.



That may work for you, it does not work in all areas of the country. 
In your own state it would not work in the northern half and the UP. In a place like detroit where more than likely your next job is almost on top of the one you just did $25 may work.
In rural areas its nothing to burn a few hundred in fuel PER WEEK. $25 is a joke when at times your next yard is an hr away. I know, been there done that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2012)

JDRM said:


> I do clear $1000.00 a week for myself, I am a 1 owner company, me, usually 300 to 400 goes into company account weekly, after all expences, and it has been adding up for some time. Thank you for your advice, but im doing just fine. And have been for 4 yrs. in this business.:


Alright so you actually clear $600-700 a week for yourself? I guess cutting lawns is really a different business model because 3-400 a week in my company account would put me right of business. It wouldn't even be enough to pay my insurances for a month.

You said you work 3 long days. I assume long days to be a minimum of 10 hours. 30 hours for $700 = $23.34 an hour as the owner of the company BEFORE taxes. Doesn't seem like as good of a deal to me as it sounds. I would rather make $20 a hour as an employee and have jack squat to worry about. 

However, as you said, it works for you which is all that really matters. I just know I wouldn't want to be doing it!


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Alright so you actually clear $600-700 a week for yourself? I guess cutting lawns is really a different business model because 3-400 a week in my company account would put me right of business. It wouldn't even be enough to pay my insurances for a month.
> 
> You said you work 3 long days. I assume long days to be a minimum of 10 hours. 30 hours for $700 = $23.34 an hour as the owner of the company BEFORE taxes. Doesn't seem like as good of a deal to me as it sounds. I would rather make $20 a hour as an employee and have jack squat to worry about.
> 
> However, as you said, it works for you which is all that really matters. I just know I wouldn't want to be doing it!


Great idea! I will just go get a job making $20hr since they are so easy to come by, "BRILLIANT". While we are on suggestions, maybe you should shop around for cheaper rates, I pay 85$ monthly for GL & E&O.

Im gonna go watch paint dry, since it seems im talking to my 2 yr old nephew on here anyway! All of these nonsence comments coming from you few guys have already been stated in earlier posts! I am in detroit not the U.P, and my properties are in most cases 3 to 4 minutes apart! And I clearly stated I cleared $1000 in a 3 day week, not 600 to 700. Im done with this conversation, I have better things to do than talk with people who cant comprehend and just want to hear themselves talk! :whistling

On another note, I just signed a deal for $35 re-cuts yesterday, but I will be keeping my profitable $25 lawns anyway!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Calm down.

When you make blanket statements that if it works for you then there's no reason why it won't work for everyone else.......... expect to get called on it.
No need to get so up tight when called on your own statements.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2012)

JDRM said:


> *I do clear $1000.00 a week for myself, I am a 1 owner company, me, usually 300 to 400 goes into company account weekly, after all expenses, and it has been adding up for some time.* business.


This is what you said. Clearing 1k a week for yourself would mean that you are making $1400 a week if you are putting $400 in your company. If I misunderstood what you wrote, I apologize.



JDRM said:


> Great idea! I will just go get a job making $20hr since they are so easy to come by, "BRILLIANT". While we are on suggestions, maybe you should shop around for cheaper rates, I pay 85$ monthly for GL & E&O.
> 
> Im gonna go watch paint dry, since it seems im talking to my 2 yr old nephew on here anyway! All of these nonsence comments coming from you few guys have already been stated in earlier posts! I am in detroit not the U.P, and my properties are in most cases 3 to 4 minutes apart! And I clearly stated I cleared $1000 in a 3 day week, not 600 to 700. Im done with this conversation, I have better things to do than talk with people who cant comprehend and just want to hear themselves talk! :whistling
> 
> On another note, I just signed a deal for $35 re-cuts yesterday, but I will be keeping my profitable $25 lawns anyway!


I wish I could get cheaper insurances, trust me. Fact is, I am as low as I can go and it still has already cost me 16k this year. Running a legitimate company with legitimate employees in my industry is expensive.

The only one with poor comprehension skills is you, since I am going off of what you wrote. I would be shocked to find out how much money you are putting into retirement funds, health insurance, advertising and the rest to still be clearing 1k a week take home PROFIT. Then again, I highly doubt you have those things at those rates. That is most likely why legitimate guys who operate actual companies are so angry all the time.

I wish you luck with your endeavors and hopefully you will be able to continue to mow lawns for the rest of your life since you are clearly not looking into your future at all.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

BamBamm5144 said:


> This is what you said. Clearing 1k a week for yourself would mean that you are making $1400 a week if you are putting $400 in your company. If I misunderstood what you wrote, I apologize.
> 
> I wish I could get cheaper insurances, trust me. Fact is, I am as low as I can go and it still has already cost me 16k this year. Running a legitimate company with legitimate employees in my industry is expensive.
> 
> ...


A one shop shop is not an illegitimate business. Just because a company doesn't have several employees and pay them a 401k match and subsidize health care doesn't make it an illegitimate business either. Its just a different type of business.

As he said, most work is done by himself and sometimes a helper. Preservation work requires little to no advertising, also. All he needs to be in business is a GL policy, commercial vehicle and he's good to go. Just because he has lower overhead than you, doesn't mean that he's doing something wrong. I would hope that with $16 k per year in insurance you are doing significantly higher gross dollars than JDRM.

IMHO, clearing $1k/wk in three days doing only lawn are sounds better to me than a $20/hr job. With a setup like JDRMs, there i am sure the headaches are very minimal.

Comparing insurance rates, payrolls, etc, as has been done in this thread are really pointless without also sharing your gross revenue and gross margins.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2012)

JDRM said:


> IF YOU CANNOT LIVE ON $1000.00 WEEKLY, YOU HAVE OTHER PROBLEMS!


My house is paid for.
My equipment is paid for.
I pay off all my supplier accounts each month.
I pay cash for all my fuel, maintainence, and other expenses.
My insurance is paid annually.
I personally finance all my work.

I cannot live on $1000 per week.

I must have other problems!


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> My house is paid for.
> My equipment is paid for.
> I pay off all my supplier accounts each month.
> I pay cash for all my fuel, maintainence, and other expenses.
> ...


I pay myself $1000.00 per week as well, but could not live my current lifestyle on that money either. My wife is paid more then that after taxes and insurance so im luck there. However i have lived on less. I think its about you're life style.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

oteroproperties said:


> I pay myself $1000.00 per week as well, but could not live my current lifestyle on that money either. My wife is paid more then that after taxes and insurance so im luck there. However i have lived on less. I think its about you're life style.


Very true. It also depends on where you live. In AZ and UTI could probably swing $1000 a week in profit after all expenses are paid. In Hawaii. Not so much.


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Very true. It also depends on where you live. In AZ and UTI could probably swing $1000 a week in profit after all expenses are paid. In Hawaii. Not so much.


Yeah i heard about hawaii. Florida is not so bad. My salary is more for tax purposes. You know that magic number where if you hit it you get your face smacked off by iris? Yeah im not trying to do that again. I learned my lesson in 09. We did $400k. Went to the accountant, he said congrats you made money, tax bill? $16500. Good lord!!!!! We're down in the $250 to $300k range over the last few years. We learned to spend money on equipment at the right times and put the max allowable in the 403b and ira.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

oteroproperties said:


> Yeah i heard about hawaii. Florida is not so bad. My salary is more for tax purposes. You know that magic number where if you hit it you get your face smacked off by iris? Yeah im not trying to do that again. I learned my lesson in 09. We did $400k. Went to the accountant, he said congrats you made money, tax bill? $16500. Good lord!!!!! We're down in the $250 to $300k range over the last few years. We learned to spend money on equipment at the right times and put the max allowable in the 403b and ira.


So are you an S corp?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

oteroproperties said:


> Yeah i heard about hawaii. Florida is not so bad. My salary is more for tax purposes. You know that magic number where if you hit it you get your face smacked off by iris? Yeah im not trying to do that again. I learned my lesson in 09. We did $400k. Went to the accountant, he said congrats you made money, tax bill? $16500. Good lord!!!!! We're down in the $250 to $300k range over the last few years. We learned to spend money on equipment at the right times and put the max allowable in the 403b and ira.


Love Florida. My cousin played at the U down in Gainesville for Spurrier in his last year and I can't remember who was Steve's replacement the next year. Love me some fried gator.


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> So are you an S corp?


yes, at the direction of my grandfather we incorporated as a c corp but this was to his benefit as he was already very wealthy. Didnt help me with double taxation though se we converted in 09 to an s corp.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

BamBamm5144 said:


> This is what you said. Clearing 1k a week for yourself would mean that you are making $1400 a week if you are putting $400 in your company. If I misunderstood what you wrote, I apologize.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cnat believe im even going to respond to this nonsence: 

You have no idea! This is exactly what gets me going, HERE YOU GO USING YOUR MOUTH AGAIN, AND NOT YOUR BRAIN!All these assumptions! Legitamate guys operating actual companies? You dont know how I do business, you assume! I sincerly appreciate your concern, but im doing just fine. You are comparing(suposodly) a big business to (my) small business. Apples to oranges? Expences are completely different. :whistling

The thing is, you have to make more for your overhead, and I dont! Insurance rates are based on revenue. Everything factors in, its called managing YOUR business! The most efficent ways possible!

I just realized your a roofer! Is that not the most expensive insurance out there? Comparing a roofers insurance to a lawn guy are we? :no:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

Keep the business goin, whichever jobs come your way. Be more picky down the road, if that's whats need.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

This is good stuff, pissing contest over who can live on a $1000 a week. Almost better then Reality TV. You guys fight over the silliest things.:clap: :drink: :chef:


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

Pip said:


> This is good stuff, pissing contest over who can live on a $1000 a week. Almost better then Reality TV. You guys fight over the silliest things.:clap: :drink: :chef:


I wasnt pissin. I was just doing what i always do. . . . Devils advocate.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

Maybe I was just taken back because I know kids around here charge more than $25 a lawn cut. Just doesn't seem like a rate that can be charged to create a self sustaining company.

That's all.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Maybe I was just taken back because I know kids around here charge more than $25 a lawn cut. Just doesn't seem like a rate that can be charged to create a self sustaining company.
> 
> That's all.


Bambam5144,
How do you like your back up RB Alex Green?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Bambam5144,
> How do you like your back up RB Alex Green?


Undecided. I am happy they picked up Cedric Benson though. Run game is terrible and I don't think Rodgers can have another year like last. As someone who was able to watch every game, it was fascinating what he did.

I am still worried about the defense. Give up too many big plays.

I think the 49ers will be the class of the NFC this year.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Undecided. I am happy they picked up Cedric Benson though. Run game is terrible and I don't think Rodgers can have another year like last. As someone who was able to watch every game, it was fascinating what he did.
> 
> I am still worried about the defense. Give up too many big plays.
> 
> I think the 49ers will be the class of the NFC this year.


Agree. AG was a beast for us at Hawaii. But I know the WAC and the NFL are 2 different animals. I hope he does well. I was hoping Benson was going to sign with my Raiders. Oh well. 

You're right about that D.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

In think the main point to all this is . If you know what the allowable for each Fannie mae, Hud, FHA, ect. There all more than $25 to $35 per cut. I`m sorry but national should only be getting 20% of allowable. They’re getting the larger part of the money and were the ones doing the work! up until a few years ago lawn season was a big money maker for me. Now I have to look for way cut cost to make it work.

The people on here stating $25 to $35 is the going rate and can make it. The locally lawn guys do cut yards that cheap around here. but comparing them to what I do is like comparing apples and oranges. They normally mow once a week and there low price are just in one area. I`m sure they would go 30 to 40 miles away for the same price.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

One issue with "moving up the food chain" is that some nationals only want regionals working for them. So there is no chance for a small lawn or preservation company to get that work without a 40% discount.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

Grass cutting prices are a joke.

I get the HUD allowable for 5 brothers but don't do any more than about 10 recuts a month.Too many other guys cut cheaper for them.On the flipnot I don't make great money because they are scattered.

Example 2 different national pays 48 per cut up to acre but they give 150 recuts a month,so sometimes we have great days and and just aveage days.

Example 3 national pays 44 per cut and give me about 30 a month.

All in all would I like more money sure,does it work for me money wise as best as it would be.

I have lots of traveling so I can't work any less but yet safeguard thinks they will pay me 35 and I will want 100 cuts a month.Volume is great but only if the money is right


----------

